# Taste of the Wild dog food?



## CharlieC (Jul 26, 2012)

Wanting to know what those who feed or have fed Taste of The Wild dog food think of it. I have a four month old ylm and he is pushing 50 pounds on Iams large breed puppy food. I have been told by a few people that the TOTW food is great, but would like to hear more of the experiences fro lab people.
Tried a search, but have to go through a lot of posts to find anything about it and then it does not say a lot about it. AT TSC it was very close in price with the Iams large breed food, but i think the bag held a little more.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Might want to try this victor dog food. 40 # for 30 to 40 dollars a bag and real good food. Heres where they sell it near Clinton *Fannon Animal Hospital*

11.1 miles


5009 Clinton Highway
Knoxville TN 37912 

Phone: 865-689-5000 Here's victor website to look at ingredients and blends http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a good quality grain-free food. Rated quite high on ddogfoodadvisor.com I've been feeding it for years. Dogs love it and many others report difficult skin and coat conditions improved dramatically on it. You actually feed a little less TOTW than you would of other brands. Compare the KCAL's per cup to your old brand and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

My dogs were on Taste of the Wild for a while. They loved it and it worked well for them. Price was good also.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Never fed it to a puppy. Check the calcium level and calcium to phosphorous ratio (aim for close to 1:1). See recent thread on calcium recommendations for large breed puppies. Just need to control that pup's growth. I've fed it to a bitch post-whelp to help her with her blown coat; it did improve it. Now I feed the Costco grain free salmon and sweet potato to all adults; it's similar to TOTW.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

We fed it with good results but stopped because of recall possibilities due to the manufacturer. Went back to Euk who recently had a recall. Go figure.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

We feed TOTW Pacific Stream Formula to 2 of our AWS (the two that show and hunt). They both have great coats.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I feed it to all 3 of mine. They love it and their coats are healthy and shiny. Stools are healthy too. Canine stream to the non working dog, wetlands formula (high protein comparable to performance) to my trial dog and high prairie puppy to the pup. I just wish they sold them in a 40# bag!


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Best to wait on that food until full grown.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

These are both considered a 6 star food (best there is) by Dog Food Analysis: 


TOTW High Prairie Formula (yellow bag): http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1285&cat=all
TOTW Wetlands Formula (gray/blue bag): http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1287&cat=all

TOTW Pacific Stream Formula is considered a 5 star food: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1286&cat=all

I'm not endorsing Dog Food Analysis or their rankings, but they do try explain what things they look for in a higher quality food and what constitutes a lower quality food. Even if you don't rely on their rankings, the information in the review is good to know.


----------



## catfish_joe (Sep 16, 2013)

SpinRetriever said:


> Best to wait on that food until full grown.


Can you explain why? 

My pup was having loose stools, and someone recommended TOTW. Tried the Pacific Stream Puppy formula...no more lose stools and he loves it. He was about 7.5 months when I made the switch.


----------



## CharlieC (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I went to Tractor Supply last week and looked at TOTW in the 35# bag. The price sticker was around $35. Checked their website yesterday and it was $47 a bag, a lot of difference. Guess someone put the wrong price on the shelf or got the bags in the wrong place. I was just looking for a food in a bigger bag than the Iams 30# bag, it does not last a month like Diamond used to for one dog. 
Of course I want a quality food for my dog.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I fed TOTW for a while. While picking some up at TSC I looked at their 4Health brand. I switched to it and have been happy with it, less money too.

Tom


----------



## straightsix (Feb 17, 2013)

catfish_joe said:


> Can you explain why?
> 
> My pup was having loose stools, and someone recommended TOTW. Tried the Pacific Stream Puppy formula...no more lose stools and he loves it. He was about 7.5 months when I made the switch.



Same here. My pup was on BLue buffalo and had pretty constant GI problems. Switched to TOTW puppy fourmla an haven't had issue since. He has a great coat and is very lean still. Planning on keeping him on puppy till he fattens up a bit.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

catfish_joe said:


> Can you explain why?
> 
> My pup was having loose stools, and someone recommended TOTW. Tried the Pacific Stream Puppy formula...no more lose stools and he loves it. He was about 7.5 months when I made the switch.


The mineral content is too high for puppies like Labradors in the regular versions. The puppy foods have too much vegetable protein for my taste but the minerals are ok.

I was commenting on the regular formulas. The OP didn't mention the puppy foods.

For $1.70lb including tax you can do better IMO.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

CharlieC said:


> Thanks for the replys. I went to Tractor Supply last week and looked at TOTW in the 35# bag. The price sticker was around $35. Checked their website yesterday and it was $47 a bag, a lot of difference. Guess someone put the wrong price on the shelf or got the bags in the wrong place. I was just looking for a food in a bigger bag than the Iams 30# bag, it does not last a month like Diamond used to for one dog.
> Of course I want a quality food for my dog.


Buy Dr. Tim's online he sells it in 44lb bags and its cheaper and better than TOTW.

So now the moderator will chime in and yell at me but I really do not care. There are quite a few people on here using Dr. Tim's and I will always mention Dr. Tim's as one of the best on the market.


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

SpinRetriever said:


> Buy Dr. Tim's online he sells it in 44lb bags and its cheaper and better than TOTW.
> 
> So now the moderator will chime in and yell at me but I really do not care. There are quite a few people on here using Dr. Tim's and I will always mention Dr. Tim's as one of the best on the market.


SpinRetiever Which one of Dr. Tims foods are You reffering to.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

ehf said:


> SpinRetiever Which one of Dr. Tims foods are You reffering to.




http://www.chewy.com/dog/dr-tims-pursuit-active-dog-dry-dog/dp/37811
http://www.chewy.com/dog/dr-tims-kinesis-all-life-stages-dry/dp/37810

Pursuit is $1.50lb in 44lb bags, no tax, free shipping

Kinesis is $1.39lb in 44lb bags, no tax, free shipping

Personally, I like the Kinesis for a puppy, 26/16 is what I would use right now.


----------



## Robflash33 (May 7, 2010)

I use to feed taste of the wild to my dogs all the time. I think it's the best food for the price, but not everybody sells it so I had to stop when I moved. Highly recommend it!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Isn't it made by Diamond? That would make me pass on it at any cost


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Isn't it made by Diamond? That would make me pass on it at any cost


That's why we stopped using it.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

I did LOTS of research when my dog was young and seemed to be having ?allergy problems. Worked with my vet, tried prescription hydolyzed protein foods with little effect. My research led me to grain free products with new protein sources she had not been exposed to. Cost was an issue as in most of our decisions. TOTW won hands down on all my comparison factors, AND the dog thrived on it! I continue to feed TOTW alternating flavors and utilize the slightly lower protein/fat level flavors in winter when we are not training regularly. Here in Maine TOTW is readily available both at chain stores and doggie boutiques. Price varies and I shopped around to find best deal. Recently I have read more concerns re Diamond products. I keep all packaging until last bit of kibble is eaten so I have lot# etc., but there has been no issues with TOTW in the past years I have used it. Skin and coat are fantastic, ears are clear and stool is soft, formed and minimal amounts. I do add probiotic enzymes(prozyme)


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been feeding it for years.Great food but a bit pricey. Best place I have found to buy is Amazon.com for $44 a 30 lb bag no tax free shipping.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

SpinRetriever said:


> Buy Dr. Tim's online he sells it in 44lb bags and its cheaper and better than TOTW.
> 
> So now the moderator will chime in and yell at me but I really do not care. There are quite a few people on here using Dr. Tim's and I will always mention Dr. Tim's as one of the best on the market.


Hi Spin, Please feel free to check your email.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...amp-Products&p=1157651&viewfull=1#post1157651

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

SpinRetriever said:


> Buy Dr. Tim's online he sells it in 44lb bags and its cheaper and better than TOTW.
> 
> So now the moderator will chime in and yell at me but I really do not care. There are quite a few people on here using Dr. Tim's and I will always mention Dr. Tim's as one of the best on the market.


So says you! I like what use and I think it is the best!!!!


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

the totw plant in missouri has never had a recall. We get our food from missouri only and my dog is doing fine on it. Yes you can feed less of it.


----------



## Al Bianchi (Jan 25, 2013)

Taste of the Wild is an excellent dog food.


----------

